
Ask HN: Contacted by Google Recruiter - thro_a_way
Hi, I was contacted by a Technical Recruiter with Google and it seems they work with Nelson Staffing. They wanted to talk to me the next day, and despite having given them times for next couple of days and 1 follow up email, they haven&#x27;t responded at all. Should I be worried that they dropped the ball and my application will be forgotten?
======
stray
No.

